# Working Around Furring Strips



## LanceM (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello, new to the group here.  I'm just starting to renovate our basement and have a question as to the best way to work outlet wiring around the furring strips.

The furring strips will be 2x3's covered with 1/2" drywall.  The room will have a suspended ceiling.  Wiring will be simple and consist of a few outlets.  What is the best way to run the outlet wiring and work it around the furring strips?  A) Should I drop a line down vertically from the ceiling between the furring strips to the outlet or B) Somehow drill holes in the sides of the 2x3's and feed the wire through that way?  Thanks in advance.
Lance


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 5, 2008)

If your running 2x3's like a stardard wall ( 2-1/2" away from exterior wall) keep your holes towards the back of the 2x3. If your running the 2x3's on flat ( 1-1/2" away from exreior wall)  then go up and down between the 2x3's, there just is not enough room for wire on 1-1/2" safely unless your willing to put metal plates directly in front of where the wire were run.


----------



## LanceM (Feb 5, 2008)

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> If your running 2x3's like a stardard wall ( 2-1/2" away from exterior wall) keep your holes towards the back of the 2x3. If your running the 2x3's on flat ( 1-1/2" away from exreior wall)  then go up and down between the 2x3's, there just is not enough room for wire on 1-1/2" safely unless your willing to put metal plates directly in front of where the wire were run.



Yes, they're laying flat.  I'll come down from the top.  Thanks!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 5, 2008)

Your welcome, let us know with pics if possible how it all turns out for you.


----------



## pressureseal (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi.  I have the same issue with installing electrical around furring strips and I just wanted to make sure I understand how this works.   I am working around 2 " x 2" strips, this is the original framing in my basement and I would like to avoid re-framing.   I am planning to put drywall up over top. 

From your post, it sounded like I can run the wires in between the strips and I don't have to install metal plates in that case.  Is that correct?  Also, when you say, install between the strips, do you mean right in the middle or would you anchor to the side of a furring strip?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 10, 2008)

You treat it like it was a stud. Staple it to the sides. The theory is that if some one finds a stud and puts a screw or nail it won't penetrate the wire.


----------



## pressureseal (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok. If I staple the wiring to the sides of the 2x2's, then in that case do I need to use metal plates over top or is that ONLY where they go through the wood.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 11, 2008)

pressureseal said:


> Ok. If I staple the wiring to the sides of the 2x2's, then in that case do I need to use metal plates over top or is that ONLY where they go through the wood.


Only where they go through the wood as far as I know.


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 12, 2008)

The metal plate is to protect the wire from nails or screws when someone fastens into the stud, such as drywall or hanging shelves or a mirror. Thus, would only apply when running wiring through the stud.


----------

